# Enviro Omega Upgrade. Convection blower to start with! More additions to come!



## jtakeman (Jan 8, 2011)

These mods to my stove are not recommended by the stove gods! So don't do as I do.

For a while now I have been meaning to upgrade the convection blower(from 200 CFM to 455 CFM) on my Omega to the same as the Maxx or Maxx M. I took the time to tear it apart as I was doing a cleaning anyway of the old blower. The chassis of the Omega is the exact same as the sister stoves. So the holes for the new larger blower were already drilled. I only needed to tap them to 8-32. The fun part! The tin was different and there is no part number listed for the Maxx or Maxx M. So I had to do some tin work to make it fit. Took about a hour with a die grinder. A little bending, some drilling and a few pop rivets. But the new blower is in and WOW, So much more CFMs. My convection temps dropped about 100ÂºF. But the force of the air is far more. Some pictures so it really happened(some bandaids for the tin smith were also needed! I hates tin work!)

Next up is a bit scary. I am going to fab a baffle so I can attach duct work right to the stove. With the lower temps and more blower force, I should be able to have duct attached and blow the air upstairs were its needed most! The duct temps are now cool enough to avoid hotfoot syndrome(Hot floor registers)! Just tired of an over heated basement! But thats another day/story to tell!


----------



## oliveone (Jan 8, 2011)

J

Great upgrade! My old stove did not blow the air enough to heat the upstairs very good. The Maxx with the big blower is much better!!


----------



## FordMastertech (Jan 8, 2011)

Nice mod Jay. I am always trying to improve on things and make them work for my needs.


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 8, 2011)

The only draw back so far is noise. It sounds like a jet engine is running in the basement. But still can't hear it upstairs.


----------



## FordMastertech (Jan 8, 2011)

I was going to ask how much louder it was now.


----------



## UncleAnthony (Jan 8, 2011)

Jay,

That looks great ! Same as inside of my maxx . 
Mmm... an Omega with a maxx blower , sure like that ! 
Yes, the stove does sound like a jet engine, but 
the blower sures moves air ! 
Where did you buy blower & cost ?


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 8, 2011)

I ordered it from Long Pond. He's a fellow member here, goes by the name pelletdude. Cost was $170 something plus shipping. I have had the blower for over a year now. Just never got to install it.


----------



## UncleAnthony (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks alot for the info ! 

If I knew what I have learned from this site at stove purchase, 
I would have bought an Omega . Powerful multi-fuel stove that seems
to burn anything, and now you have a maxx blower in it to boot !

I thoroughly enjoy good equipment modifications (former equipment technician)  , 
and yours is very good .


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 10, 2011)

Had some spare time yesterday and finished the install this evening. Snorkel added to adapt the duct work to the stove. Just need a register boot and some 8" ducting to finish this and see how much more heat I an pump upstairs. Oops got to paint it too!


----------



## imacman (Jan 11, 2011)

Looks good Jay, but don't bother w/ the paint until you're sure it will work.


----------



## smoke show (Jan 11, 2011)

time to update your screen  name to j-tinknocker


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 11, 2011)

imacman said:
			
		

> Looks good Jay, but don't bother w/ the paint until you're sure it will work.



She'll work! Well it will get the heat upstairs anyway. Painted and drying. 



			
				smoke show said:
			
		

> time to update your screen name to j-tinknocker



With my minimal hand tools I have at home, this is amateur and ugly. With a decent brake and sheer? I'm sure it would have been somewhat pretty. Well maybe 20 years ago anyway, Spent some time in aircraft and forgot a few things over the years. 

Off to HD/Lowes or the local hardware tomorrow.  Need Duct!


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 11, 2011)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> imacman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glad you said duct as I'm pretty sure those places don't sell bandaids :lol: .


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 11, 2011)

SmokeyTheBear said:
			
		

> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wifey had plenty after the blower install wiped out the spongebob and scoobydoo's supply.


----------



## imacman (Jan 11, 2011)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> Wifey had plenty after the blower install wiped out the spongebob and scoobydoo's supply.


 :lol:


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 14, 2011)

Final installment.

Well its done(sort of). I installed the duct and have been running for over 24 hours on high/low. Heat upstairs is a real comfy 76ÂºF and the basement is a warm 69ÂºF. Stove is raising the temps better than a degree an hour. No more duct fans running either(should drop the electric bill some too). I was burnig 1 1/2 per day before the duct. Today I used about a bag. Only thing I plan on doing is replacing the feed(from the stove to the first tee) with 8 inch duct. Its all 6 inch and I think its still choking off some of the convection air flow. Pictures for proof.

I'll have to call it my furnace for now(until I can afford one or Enviro makes one).


----------



## snoop832 (Jan 14, 2011)

Neat o  I like it


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 14, 2011)

Jay,

What is the total area of the blowers two exhaust outlets?

If that is less than the area of that 6" duct work you aren't restricting the air flow because of the size of the duct work.

The question would be if there was a lot of back pressure in the duct work.

The cross sectional area of the six inch duct is on the order of 28.27 square inches.


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 14, 2011)

Bear the area is just under 48 inches.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 14, 2011)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> Bear the area is just under 48 inches.



And are there 11 air outlets on that stove and what are their sizes?

The 8" has a 50.27 square inch cross sectional area.


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 14, 2011)

SmokeyTheBear said:
			
		

> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Each outlet is 1 1/2 x 2 1/2 ID. There is also a 1 inch slot that is 18 inches long behind the air tubes. I got 59.25 but Enviro lists the heat exchanger at 





> â€¢  Large (1320 sq. in.) heavy-duty heat exchanger



I am thinking the 8 inch might be a wee bit large, But The 6 is definetly too small. I wanted to go 7 inches. But the register boot is not available in 6x14x7 at the supply house. So I went with what I can get at 6x14x8 for the boot. Ordered and should be in next week. I got the 8 inch pipe, 8 to 6 reducers and tee at Lowes while picking up some pellets tonight(Nations Pride to try). I can always go back to the 6 inch if things do go as planned. Or I can always go back(NOT) to the duct hood and fans if need be. Just trying to get all I can from it.


----------



## LI-Mini-Owner (Jan 14, 2011)

Really nice job Jay!  Enjoy the extra heat.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 14, 2011)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> SmokeyTheBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like the 8" is just about right at least whatever you can get through the blower can make it through the stove and out of the duct work.  You might want to do a bit of duct insulation as that larger stuff might leave more of the heat in the basement.  But you'll find that out if it does, always a trade off.


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 14, 2011)

SmokeyTheBear said:
			
		

> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was thinking about the duct hose. But finding insulation rated at what the stove can produce maxed out is tough. But I am searching for some. Any pointers?


----------



## wingman1776 (Jan 14, 2011)

for your 550 cfm blower you should go to at least 8 inch 8 inch at .1 static is rated at 200 cfm 6 inch 100 cfm to try to push that much air tho the 6 inch probily raises the static to well over .2 i do bet it blows hard tho. 10 inch round at .5 is rated at 400 cfm I can not seem to find my ductlator right now. I could give you much better numbers. for 550 cfm I would have started with 10 inch to your first tee it would raise the static a bit the pipe would take it you could go with 2 8 inch branches and 2 6 inch branches off each 8 if you wanted to


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 14, 2011)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> SmokeyTheBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fiberglass duct insulation.


----------



## marine5068 (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm thinking of upgrading the blower on my Enviro Evolution if possible.
It's ok, but doesn't blow much air out really unless it's on one of the higher settings.
I need more air flow.
Wonder if anyone has tinkered with one of my models?
Hmmm.


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 14, 2011)

marine5068 said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of upgrading the blower on my Enviro Evolution if possible.
> It's ok, but doesn't blow much air out really unless it's on one of the higher settings.
> I need more air flow.
> Wonder if anyone has tinkered with one of my models?
> Hmmm.



I couldn't find the CFM for the evo's blower. They also don't show much in the manual on how its mounted and available room. But I am thinking the Omega blower may fit and should boost the cfm's some. 

Snap some pictures and measure the clearance around the blower. I see if i can assist. Are you good with tin? you will probably need to modify the inner sheet metal where the blowers outlet connect's. Buy lots of band-aids too!


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 14, 2011)

So far so good! Second morning in a row the stove had brought the house temp up to the stat setting and was idling on low by the time I got my lazy butt out of bed. It seems to be working better than planned. Getting more airflow should only help some more. Off to see what I can find for duct insulation. Woohoo just glad all the work actually helped transfer more heat to the area we live in.

I shut the stove off and put to autostart when the stat calls for heat. I wanna see how it recovers. Hopefully the house is warm when I get home from work. Will update this evening on how it recovered.


----------



## ChandlerR (Jan 14, 2011)

Jay, very nice job! I have done some sheet metal work myself over the years and, boy, talk about having to think three or four steps ahead! It's harder than it looks.

 I would think that with the increase in airflow from the bigger blower, you should be able to remove enough heat to prevent any kind of overheating. Obviously, the proof is in the pudding.  I'm looking forward to the final version of your project.


Chan


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 14, 2011)

wingman1776 said:
			
		

> for your 550 cfm blower you should go to at least 8 inch 8 inch at .1 static is rated at 200 cfm 6 inch 100 cfm to try to push that much air tho the 6 inch probily raises the static to well over .2 i do bet it blows hard tho. 10 inch round at .5 is rated at 400 cfm I can not seem to find my ductlator right now. I could give you much better numbers. for 550 cfm I would have started with 10 inch to your first tee it would raise the static a bit the pipe would take it you could go with 2 8 inch branches and 2 6 inch branches off each 8 if you wanted to


I never got to much in to the duct calculations. So any insite is greatful. The new blower is actually 455 CFMs on high. But I haven't run the stove up past medium. The stove control varies the blower voltage. AT medium speed the voltage is 103 volts. So the blower is more like 390 CFM. The register boot is what is limiting my selection on pipe size. They don't make one for 10 inch pipe. I would have to fab one myself. I have all the 8 inch duct on hand, Just waiting on the register boot. But if you do happen to find the ductlator, Please share what you can. TIA!




			
				CWR said:
			
		

> Jay, very nice job! I have done some sheet metal work myself over the years and, boy, talk about having to think three or four steps ahead! It's harder than it looks.
> 
> I would think that with the increase in airflow from the bigger blower, you should be able to remove enough heat to prevent any kind of overheating. Obviously, the proof is in the pudding.  I'm looking forward to the final version of your project.
> 
> ...



Thanks Chan, Its definetly been keeping the mind active. Lots of band aids too! 

The one thing I didn't want to do was cause a retriction and over work the new blower. I put the duct on and listened to the blower, The 6 inch duct did make it sound like it was struggling. I have to put an amp meter to see if it is. I'll take some readings with no duct and then the 6 inch duct. If the amps are increasing. That would be bad, Over working the motor???


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 14, 2011)

House temp had just turned to 74ÂºF at 4:15 PM. I had the programmable stat set at 67ÂºF and set to raise it to 74ÂºF at 1:30. The house temp was raised 7Âºf in 2.45 hrs. Not to shabby. 

On the blower amp draw, I get 1.56 amps with duct connected. I get 1.60 amps with duct diconnected. ??? I don't get that. I would have expected the apposite. But it does look like I have some restriction with the 6 inch duct. So hopefully when I connect the 8 inch duct. I don't see any difference in the amp draw with or without duct attached.


----------



## ChandlerR (Jan 14, 2011)

Jay, I was just going to write. A fans under the most stress when it is in free air. Close the discharge or intake, and the load goes down.  Thats why a vacuum motor speeds up when you put your hand over the hose.

Chan


----------



## UncleAnthony (Jan 14, 2011)

J, 
I have a question please. You put in the same convection blower as the maxx.
The manual states it is a no-lube blower. 
Would you pull it out for cleaning or vacuum in place ?
Would you lube it (with what), and have you looked to find lube ports (I could not find any).
Thanks alot !


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 14, 2011)

CWR said:
			
		

> Jay, I was just going to write. A fans under the most stress when it is in free air. Close the discharge or intake, and the load goes down.  Thats why a vacuum motor speeds up when you put your hand over the hose.
> 
> Chan



That explains it nicely. Thanks Chan! 



			
				UncleAnthony said:
			
		

> J,
> I have a question please. You put in the same convection blower as the maxx.
> The manual states it is a no-lube blower.
> Would you pull it out for cleaning or vacuum in place ?
> ...



Unfortunately, I feel(some may disagree) the best way is to remove the blower to clean it better(its only 6 screws and 2 wires to disconnect). I had to remove the air/vacuum switch too! I cleaned the old blower thru the outlet ports with a brush and compressed air(being careful not to over spin/over rev the blower). I use a 1" paint brush and tried to get as much dust off the blower wheel as possible. I also blow out the motor itself to get the dust out of it. I still dropped some oil on the motor shaft, But seeing the bearings are sealed probably not much made it into the bearings. You could skip the lube. The bearings are cheap and not hard to replace when they get noisey.


----------



## UncleAnthony (Jan 15, 2011)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> CWR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I will do the cleaning per your detailed information. Thanks alot!


----------



## pelletdude (Jan 15, 2011)

UncleAnthony said:
			
		

> Jay,
> 
> That looks great ! Same as inside of my maxx .
> Mmm... an Omega with a maxx blower , sure like that !
> ...



The new MAXX M - is just like the omega with a MAXX Blower. I installed one in a basement for a guy two weeks ago. Very nice - I am used to the M55 and the inside off the MAXX M is identical. the customer is very happy. His upstairs is now in the low 70's.


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 19, 2011)

I think I am finished finally, I installed the 8 inch duct last night. Purposely didn't have the stove to turn on. I turned the stove on at 4:42 PM and the temp was 66ÂºF upstairs. By 5:42 PM it was already up to 69ÂºF. Definitely improved the reaction time a bit. Air velocity out of the duct seems stronger. Just need to work on the balance for each room that has a duct installed.

Amp draw on medium is now 1.59 amps(so close) with duct installed and 1.60 amps with no duct attached. I probably could use the 10 inch duct for the main truck. But again, I cannot find a register boot(or box) that fits the snorkel. I might save up to convert to rectangular ducting in the future. But I never really run the stove higher than medium so I may not bother. But will check the amp draw on the highest setting just in case. A large difference will decide if I invest in rectangular ducting. 

Lastly I will start checking duct temps to figure out what heat range for the duct insulation. I will run the stove on max temp to see how hot it can actually get and then look for something rated just above that. But first I need to seal the duct to eliminate any leaks. I'll check into the brush on mask stuff as I hate messing with the aluminum tape.

Maybe a 2 speed motor for the convection blower, So I can still pellet test? Why is it your never ever really finished?????


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 19, 2011)

It could be worse in the never finished department.  

You could be building a model railroad, it gets a might pricey and can take years and never be finished.


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 19, 2011)

SmokeyTheBear said:
			
		

> It could be worse in the never finished department.
> 
> You could be building a model railroad, it gets a might pricey and can take years and never be finished.



Just right of the stove is a HO scale layout my son and I have started. I just can't get going with that. All we have down is track, And I think this is revision 6 or 7?  :smirk:


----------



## Don2222 (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello Jay

Wow, Super Job well done!

Just curious:

How many registers do you have upstairs attached to the ductwork and what is the air temp out of one of the registers?

Also what is your return air? (Ex. Stairwell... etc)


----------



## jtakeman (Mar 24, 2011)

Don2222 said:
			
		

> Hello Jay
> 
> Wow, Super Job well done!
> 
> ...



Hi Don,

I have 5 registers total. Heat out of the vents ranges from 100Âº to 135Âº depending on what pellet brand I have in. I can get more if I crank up the stove, But medium setting is working just dandy. Closest thing we have had yet to a furnace in this shack!  Yes the return is the basement stairway W/louvered door installed.

Temps start warmer at the closet vents to the stove but equal out once its run a bit. I have the closest vents throttled down to allow more air current to travel to the furthest vent. Not perfect but its working and keeping the house warmer. No more booster fans to assist the stove either. I only warm the basement now. And its only from the return air. If I could only close the loop.


----------



## Don2222 (Mar 24, 2011)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> Don2222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow Jay, that is a real thorough job.
I have 2 registers in the Kitchen and Living room and they put out 110 to 150 degrees on medium! So I could probably put in two more but we like the bedrooms a little cooler.  I leave the door open to the basement for my return also. It works!!
The 90 degree 6" duct above the stove swings so I can open the 3 sided glass door!! I tie the duct to that yellow lally column while cleaning LOL

I really need to just replace the old windows in the bedroom with new double pane windows like I did for the Kitchen and Living room and I should be all set. Those window panes read 60 degrees with the heat thermometer while the new double panes read 66 degrees so that is probably where any more money should go right??

New Duct in pic below makes the stove look like R2D2 LOL


----------



## CJ-SR4ever (Mar 24, 2011)

Wow looks great. Glad it worked out for you.  Just be careful not to bump your head when you are cleaning out the front.


----------



## begreen (Mar 24, 2011)

Encouraging others to violate code and their warranty is not a good idea.


----------



## geek (Mar 24, 2011)

Regardless of code issues.....Good job.


----------



## jtakeman (Mar 24, 2011)

I actually talked to my local fire marshall before I even started this. I showed him liturature from a bixby UBB and my old manual from the bigE. Both of those stoves had listed an option for connecting duct work. But they later removed it from the manuals. Due to hot vent issues. Floor vents got to hot and peeps burned there toes on them. Thats what I was told by Bixby anyway. This was addressed with more air flow to cool the heated air. Exactly the same as the pellet furnaces do, High CFM blowers with cooler convection air.

He saw one issue an I addressed it with the snorkle. Sealing the connection between the stove so smoke would not enter the convection path. 

He agreed and ok'd my mod. We also researched several of the pellet furnaces and the only thing this lacks is an air return system. 

These mods to my stove are not recommended by the stove gods! So don't do as I do.

A mod can remove this post/thread or me even if you see fit.


----------



## Don2222 (Mar 24, 2011)

CJ-SR4ever said:
			
		

> Wow looks great. Glad it worked out for you.  Just be careful not to bump your head when you are cleaning out the front.



Hello CJ-SR4ever

No worries on bumping my head. I just swing the ductwork over because it moves at the 90 degree joint. Then I tie it to the yellow lally column with a nice square knot while cleaning!

See pic below:


----------



## WoodPorn (Mar 24, 2011)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Encouraging others to violate code and their warranty is not a good idea.



Read the very 1st sentence - "These mods to my stove are not recommended by the stove gods! So donâ€™t do as I do."

I don't find this to be encouraging, I find it insightful and wreaking of ingenuity.
Step away from moderator status and be an average pellet burner..then comment.


----------



## jtakeman (Mar 24, 2011)

WoodPorn said:
			
		

> BeGreen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I added that after he made his comment. He's a mod so he is right(and I will always be wrong). But if he read the whole thread he would see I just didn't connect duct to my stove. Which many people do. I actually put some though to cooler duct temps and may actually do more.

Plain and simple. If you want a stove in your basement and must duct the heat up stairs? Buy a pellet furnace. Which I intend to do once I can afford it.


----------

